# thinking about being a surogate mother



## Sami1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

Need some advice I'm seriously considering becoming a surrogate mother for a couple. But don't know a lot about what's involved. I would love to be able to help a couple but obviously there are the financial gains aswell I want to secure mine and my kids future with being able to give a future to someone else.
I am 26 years old had 3 babies of my own. Me and my husband have been together 7 years and don't want any more children.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Sami

I have moved your post to the surrogacy boards as more ladies able to advise you will see it here

I'm not sure of the legalities with offering surrogacy services in the uk but hopefully someone with more knowledge will be along soon

I'm pretty sure you can claim capped expenses but no surrogacy 'fee'

L x


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Sami,


I am a possible intended parent and have done quite a bit of research on surrogacy over recent months.  


There are a number of groups you can join which I would suggest so that you can learn about what is involved practically, emotionally and legally.  


Are you thinking of gestational or traditional surrogacy? If you need more info on groups etc please message me.


Good luck.


Oli xx


----------



## Mummythrusurrogacy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I think lots of research is a good way to start. In terms of finances, in the uk there are no financial gains in terms of securing yours and your childrens future as it is expenses only.  A place to start would be to maybe talk to an agency. Surrogacy uk seems to be the best one at present.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Sami

We'd be delighted to look after you at Brilliant Beginnings, and take you through all the issues you need to think about and help you find an intended parent couple to work with you that are a good match. We are a relatively new agency, but with our legal work in surrogacy have many years experience dealing with surrogacy arrangements and seeing what makes them work well. Do check out the website - there are FAQs and lots of information.

There is also information for surrogates about the law on the Natalie Gamble Associates website - see http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/surrogacy-law-for-surrogates - including information about payments and how the law works.

If you want to give us a call for a chat, do feel free.

Best wishes

Natalie


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi  

If i can help at all let me know. Ive recently had twins as a surrogate and hope to do it all over again soon ... im still on cloud 9, 9months on  

xx


----------



## aubrey (Oct 12, 2016)

If I was fertile I'd do this for a family member or a friend. It's so nice when you can help someone you love with their problem. Becoming a parent is such a blessing. I would be happy to give a hand to people I love to have a child. My sister and friends refused to be surrogates for me. I know that not everyone can do such thing. So I hope we will find sm through agency. We are so lucky there are women who are ready to carry babies for such couple as ours. Of course adoption is also a very nice option. There are so many children who want to have a family. Unfortunately my dh is completely against adoption. He wants to have a child who will be genetically related with us. Maybe I'll convince him later... But one thing at a time. At first we'll see how our surrogacy journey will turn out.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

What an amazing and wonderful gift xx

I would love to do it too but DH is very much against it  

Good luck!

Riley x


----------

